# should I have a laporoscopy



## 20784 (Feb 6, 2006)

hi,Ive been having tummy issues for 2 years now and have been told I have IBS. I have always had very painful periods, and now have started to have period pain type cramps starting about a week before my periods. I also have bouts when I get stomach cramps when urinating. I went to a gyne who has said I should have an laporoscopy to rule out endo. I would like to rule our endo, but am concerned that laparoscpy and removing f endo via laser can lead to adhesions and worse problems. Does anyone have any advice please? WHat have been peoples exoperiences of having endo treated with laser?thanks so much


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Kimsta,I had a Laparoscopy done last year to check for endo, because of my heavy periods and pain, but every thing was clear and it was the ibs, even though i wasnt keen on having it done, i wanted peace of mind.i have the cramps up to a week before my period and when i ovulate its sucks.I wish you luck in what you decided


----------

